# Gave myself Tendonitus



## mikesae (Feb 21, 2008)

I gave myself tendonitis last spring on my right thumb from over practice. 
Basically, I was trying to master this spanish song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AMB4L9PUFI 

It was quite painful and stressful, particularly as I make my living as an aircraft mechanic. It hurt to use a mouse, shift my car, use a pen, nevermind turn a wrench. 
I took a month off without pay, did some physio and worked in pain for about 6 months. 
About a year later I'm just starting to get back into playing. 

Anyone else have a similar injury? 
Any tips on preventing this from happening again? 

For now I'm practicing about 30-mins to an hour every other day, taking it real slow. But it's frustrating as you can imagine. 

Thanks,


Mike


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've had tendonitis--It wasn't caused by playing guitar--but I had to stop playing for a couple of weeks, not lift heavy things, and watch how I moved it. It healed on its own. 

Sounds like yours was worse.

Not sure how to prevent it.

I spend a lot of time doing things like playing guitar, using a computer, etc. and have had very little pain or injuries that affect them.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm a programmer and I work with a lot of web site designers who are plagued by RSI and tendinitis... Several of them suffered severe bouts that resulted in prolonged absences (we're talking weeks and months here), so we had to deal with the issue. One of the tricks they initially adopted was to switch up the hand they use to control their mouse; basically they learned to become mouse-idexterous (something of a difficult task at first, to judge by the amount of cursing floating around the office when they first started to learn), switching the mouse between their left and right hands at will... That helped quite a bit, but then they discovered the Wacom (sp?) Tablet that lets them control the mouse pointer with a pen-like device they manipulate over a tablet sensor, and that has helped immensely. They all use these things now, and all are improved in the RSI department... You might want to look into buying one of these things for work and home to take some of the strain off your right thumb/wrist...

Other things we've done around the office include having a therapeutic masseuse come into the office once a week to give massages to everyone (we get students from a local massage school who come in with their teacher and do it for $20 a head) and we have instituted daily stretching sessions - once in the morning before morning break, and then again in the afternoon... We have had chiropractors and massage therapists come in and give lectures on setting up our workstations and proper stretching techniques... Over all, the results have been very positive.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I was personally introduced to repetitive strain injuries when I was 16. I wasn't able to use my right hand for anything for months. When I started playing again I found a good teacher who only allowed me to play a single note (G, 3rd string open) until I fixed up my right hand technique. It took a long time to break old habits but if I'd had good technique in the first place I wouldn't have been as susceptible to injury.

I was still in constant pain for years though, and even quit playing guitar for 4 years in my 20s. In my late 20s I found a yoga class specifically for people with music related injuries. That has allowed me to play again. I still have to be careful to stop before I overdo it, but I can play classical stuff for about 3 hours a day or use a pick for much longer.

I'll try to describe the movements from yoga that helped me the most.

- First is just letting my arm hang down limp and shaking it. It seems simple but it works. Everything relaxes and loosens up.

- Next is putting both hands together in front of the chest but out a ways. Elbows should be relaxed and comfortable. Palms of the hands should meet all around and finger tips should be relaxed, together, and pointing up. Stretch the finger tips as high up as possible without moving everything else. Then relax for a sec. Then get in the same pose but spread the fingertips as wide apart as possible. Stretch your thumb towards you and your pinky away from you. Hold it for a bit then relax. Then get back into that pose but stretch your fingers away from the other hand. Keep your palms together but stretch your right hand fingers to the right and left hand to the left. The relax and shake them out.

The other stretches I do focus on the shoulders and back. I've found that if my shoulders get bad it really affects what happens in my wrists (where my problems have focussed). As long as you're trying to fix your thumb look farther up and fix all of your posture and position. Stay relaxed and comfortable while you play. Stretch and rotate your shoulders.


----------



## Biggy Boy (Apr 8, 2009)

Jimi D said:


> One of the tricks they initially adopted was to switch up the hand they use to control their mouse; basically they learned to become mouse-idexterous


For a minute there I thought you were going to recommend that he switch to left hand guitar(s) to relieve any discomfort.
sdsre


Glen


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never done yoga, but I do various stretches that intuitively have made sense and help keep me loose. I've had people who know yoga ask if I learned them from yoga. I didn't.

I also have used a finger loosening exercise one of the teachers taught me. It's for my fretting hand, and I can do it great that way, but quite awkwardly with my picking hand. It involves moving the fingers up & down in alternating pairs. It works well, but is hard to describe properly without pictures.

As for computer work we had ergonomic experts in one day to see how we had stuff set up and I was told not to change anything--and I didn't know I was being ergonomic--I just did what's comfortable. I think sometimes people get into trouble because they ignore the comfort factor.

But then, everybody's tendons & muscles are a bit different, and with different heights & body shapes--there will be things that won't work for everybody.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm dealing with tendinitis on both my arms with my right being the worst. I've been working in IT for over 30 years now so one can imagine how long I have been using a mouse, typing and all that stuff. It's only been in the last 2-3 months that I have started having issues with it. I still am able to play guitar but I'm in constant pain and at times very difficult to play. I'm working with an RMT who comes every couple of weeks but that hasn't helped much. I'm seeing a physiotherapist on Tuesday for it. I'm going to try to see if accupuncture would be able to help.

I'll let you know how it goes with the PT.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*Tendanytis*

As a physio assistant for the past 17 years and a part time musician and golfer,i have had to deal with all these problems for the past 15 years or so.There is no easy way to say this but our bodies are not made for repetitive movements of any kind for prolonged time.Physio is the way to go with accupuncture for sure.I have had great results and one of the physios that was treating me was an expert in this domain.She had told me to limit any repetitive movement and use ice a lot(and not in your scotch,although....)Anyways back to topic,it is a chronic condition and it will come back later on for sure.If you are stubborn like me,you will hurt yourself again.No easy solution just time and patience.I would not use any type of cortisone shots as this only is a bandage solution,unless you rest it for period of time but most people will feel good after a few days and continue there activities and thats when you get in more trouble because the problem is still there but you cant feel the pain so you think your o.k.Its a part of life.It happens to any body.Remember,patience and rest is the best.Hope this helps.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I never had any surgerical proceedures until 40 then I had three. Two were for CTS in both wrists. I had about 10 weeks away from work and playing guitar. 

I have to take it easy these days as the surgeries were in December 08 and January 09. I'm still recovering.

Tendenitis is something I've had a couple of small bouts of... each time the Dr. said to take it easy... ghe was right... it's the only way to get better. Frustrating as it is. These days I'm very weary and take notice for the early signs. An ounce of prevention...

Cheers and hope you have a full recovery.

Craig


----------



## mikesae (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks all. 

"_I've found that if my shoulders get bad it really affects what happens in my wrists_"

Makes sense. Years ago I pinched a nerve in my right shoulder. It was quite serious, and it's never been the same since. That probably weakened my right wrist area. 

I'll just take it slow, do the stretches and hope for the best evilGuitar:


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I have been having problems for almost 2 years. In both my hands, my jaw/temples, and passably my leg. It started when my old band had this one riff. easy to play on the bass but every time we played it my left hand would tire and seize. this was the only time it happens, until i started working at an auto body shop. slowly it got worse and worse and i couldn't spin a ratchet. Even the vibs out of an air tool would tire. But the worst thing that happened was when I was taking the putty tape off of a car molding when it started to seize again. i was almost done so i figured fight through it. This is when my left hand locked up completely and shot a pain up my forearm. I couldn't move it for 20 minutes and when i did it snapped back to place for another 5.

When i was let off of that job i started as a janitor. I this time to get checked out by a doctor. First was medicenter.. The bitch with a PHD told me to drink more milk. Not every day but i normally have cereal and milk with my supper, so i was a lil pissed. Then a new doctor opened up a clinic close by. The first thing he did was sign me up for a carpal tunnel syndrome test. It came back as nothing. Then he set me up with Naproxen. It made me VERY sick. It was both somewhere in between him setting me up for 3 more appointments to check for CTS (due to disorganization) that he set me up for a Nurologest (9 month wait) and that i came to the conclusion that hes an idiot (I need Dr.House).

Now, i cant speed pick, rapid pick, or gallop on bass. I cant do any solos or arpeggios for more then 12 bars at 170 bpm. If i chew anything like beef jerky, taffy or even thick chocolate, my temples will kinda swell a bit and i DONT want to find out it seizes the same as my hand. As for my leg, i just been having leg craps and odd little growths on my right leg. Doctors also told me its just a group of vains bunched up in one spot and not connected to my leg cramps (or anything else) but i should drink more water and take more potassium. Im not SURE its tendentious, but the doctors fail to really prove anything... Thus far i have bought an arm brace and one of those wrist magnets (which gave me headaches) and have been to a reflexologist.


----------



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

This subject really hits home for me. My injury started with a sprained left wrist at the gym, and was taken to a permanent level in both arms / hands with the 3 years of up to 14-16 hrs on the computer 6-7 a week. It killed my guitar playing, ability to golf, ability to exercise and enjoy most things.

So I thought it to be carpal tunnel, but they checked that nerve with EMG tests and it was fine. They also thought it was tendonitus, and that all soft tissue, but there was something else to it. I then came across something on the internet called ulnar nerve syndrome...its the twin brother of carpal tunnel basically and the nerve runs from your neck all the way down your arm into your fingers (controls pinky and ring finger)...the issue is that it pinches at certain points on your body (your shoulder, your elbow and wrist) when there is pressure of any kind. So...everytime I slept on my shoulder, or with my wrist in a contorted position, or had them on the table / desk for extended periods, my arms would be numb and I'd have shooting pains for days. I tried physio / chiro / everything pretty much, with nothing but an addiction to aspirin. 

Well, I did some searching on this and one of the suggestions was to ensure your arms ware straight while sleeping. So, I bought wrist guards and have been sleeping with my arms straight out for about 2.5 mths now (with reduced computer use and less pressure on the arms) and my wrists are 90% better than 1 yr ago. I also watch I can play guitar and exercise without pain. 

I recommend this to anyone looking for a new solution...I tried everything trust me and was very depressed about it...now it is like a new lease on activities in life.


----------



## mikesae (Feb 21, 2008)

After a month of moderate practice, the pain in my right thumb started rearing its head again and the cartilage/tendon was clicking. Not good. 

Had a couple sessions of acupuncture and it's made a world of difference. 
Will see how it goes, maybe acupuncture is the answer!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My tendonitis is slowly going away. I've been going to a PT twice a week since I last posted in this topic. We've done a number of things so far, there are exercises, ultrasound treatment, accupuncture every time I go for a visit. It's worked so far for me altho I might still have at least a month of once a week visits still to go. One thing that she recommended to me when we started was to get this device called "BandIt" which I really found effective in relieving the pain on my forearm. I was hesitant to get it at first but as soon as I started wearing it, it took out a lot of the pain that I get when I use my right arm/hand. I was also surprised to find out later on that a lot people have used it and worked for them too. So you guys who have tendonitis in your elbow/forearm should give it a try.










https://proband.com/product_info.php?products_id=36


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

youre a mechanic-
so unless youre one of those fancy mechanics that just sit in an office and direct others, id say take it easy- ive been doing mechanical work, and playing guitar, for years. have had tendonitis and carpal tunnel several times apiece, and never used drugs or surgery- as a kid, id work all day, then play all night, there were times when i went to play and couldnt, or even times that i did more harm because i insisted on playing. my right hand thumb has caused me considerable pain- i broke it, but continued using it for months without rest- obviously it never healed right- and that was 20 years ago, still hurts sometimes lol-
when i feel a problem coming on, ill switch instruments. ill play mandolin only for a week. or ukelele. or just strum chords and work on tunes. maybe even stop playing for a few days, and concentrate on just listening to music.
best change i made, as i get older, was getting into bottleneck slide and lap slide. days when i shouldnt have been able to play at all, and im happily making music. all this started long before i had internet access, or other peoples experiences on this, so if it hurts to do it, stop- do what you can or nothing at all- you can ruin your hands this way- if your fingers are numb and tingly, dont play guitar until it passes, or find a way to play that doesnt hurt-
ive had days when holding a cup of coffe was a challenge- still do- but only death will silence me:smile:


----------



## mikesae (Feb 21, 2008)

Definitely not an office mechanic lol. I find when I'm strumming my right thumb/wrist feel OK. It's the rhumba, flamenco stuff that starts the flareups 

Is that Bandit available in a store or is it mailorder only?


----------

